#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Acherdocht of twijfel aan goede/ slechte bedoelingen van westen =8 a'10 keer meer gelabelde marokkan

## NoZigzag

Moslims die twijfelen aan de goede bedoelingen van huis arts of andere hulpverlener of aan westen in het algemeen krijgen diagnose : SCHIZOFRENIE. je bent dan verplicht om z.g. psychiater raad te plegen en levens lang .als je doorvraagt dan zegt men: Je hebt last van ACHTERDOCHT. ik denk dat daarom 8 a' 10 % meer Marokkaanse schizofrenen die hier in nederland aan z.g. schizofrenie lijden . Dus als je twijfelt of echt moslims achter chaos in de wereld zitten of het westen zelf dan krijg je label schizofrenie met waandenkbeelden op je voorhoofd geplakt en levens lang. d.w.z.: je diploma's zijn niet geldig en je komt onder bescherming van bewindvoeder plus Bavo , delta of ggz koloniseren je huis . je hebt geen privacy meer je bent afval van deze maatschappij. ------ik denk dus ik besta = een diagnose geworden bij marokkanen

----------

